# Advice for Type 1 Diabetes Prep



## Kahlan (Sep 16, 2014)

Hello. I am brand new to prepping. My husband is a type 1 diabetic for the past 25 years. I was hoping to find any advice or tips I could from other diabetics and preppers for how we can help prepare. Thanks!


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Welcome Kahlan,
My wife is a Type 1 Diabetic also and that poses some real challenges in SHTF situation. Refrigeration of Insulin is a concern as well as the long term ability to get insulin. Fitness is Mrs Slippy's way of managing her Type 1, lots of water and of course first and foremost Insulin Management and a good diet. Its way too easy to store carbs and more difficult to store proteins. I could go on for days with various scenarios but will leave it at that for now. Good luck and Welcome


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Welcome from Alabama!


----------



## Kahlan (Sep 16, 2014)

Thanks for the replies and welcome. I've thought about storing spare insulin in a homemade root cellar to help keep it cool. I am not sure if this would be the best way to prolong the shelf life or if there is a better way to keep it cool. Even with a managed diet he still has to inject himself several times a day and I would think we'd need to have at least a years worth on hand.


----------



## CWOLDOJAX (Sep 5, 2013)

Welcome Kalan from North Florida.

I am relatively new to the forum and "prepping" as well.
You came to the right place. These folks are very helpful.

Search the forum and you will find solar coolers no matter what kind of prepping you are aiming at lack of refrigeration can impact your insulin. 
My mom is in her mid-80s and blind and needs someone to give her shots. She lives at retirement community is Iowa that has Fridges on generator back-ups. I am thankful for that.

There are DrPrepper, RNPrepper, and Prepper Nurse who are professionals and preppers they may have the best advice. You want to send them a PM (private message).


----------



## Prepper Nurse (Jul 26, 2014)

Kahlan said:


> Hello. I am brand new to prepping. My husband is a type 1 diabetic for the past 25 years. I was hoping to find any advice or tips I could from other diabetics and preppers for how we can help prepare. Thanks!


Hi Kahlan! Welcome to the forum  Here's a link to a pdf from the American Diabetes Association for those with diabetes in an emergency situation (I'd paste the whole article but it's a pdf) http://www.diabetes.org/assets/pdfs...ical-advice-american-diabetes-association.pdf

The article highlights the importance of preventing infections wherever you can. So wearing good work gloves & closed shoes when doing yard work, steel toed workbooks when around sharp objects and tools, avoiding flood water which is almost always contaminated with fecal matter, chemicals, etc, and inspecting feet and hands regularly for cuts and wounds. Having lots of antibiotic ointment, raw unprocessed honey & saline for wounds, & lots of dressings.

A good supply of multivitamins plus extra vitamin C & D (especially important for healing) taken on a daily basis and increased during injury or illness. Probiotics to keep your gut healthy and hence support your immune system.

Deal with any sleep issues now, and practice good sleep hygiene! Sleep is everything. It's when the body repairs itself and builds new tissue.

Just some initial thoughts, I know there are lots of other medical people here who will have great suggestions


----------



## Jeep (Aug 5, 2014)

Hi, while I am not one, to have diabetes that is, you should be able to find answers here. I see Prep Nurse was on it. Good luck and welcome from Montana


----------



## Old SF Guy (Dec 15, 2013)

Prepper Nurse and anyone else who may know...I have seen where certain herbs etc also provide some aid in maintaining the appropriate balance of insulin and blood sugar etc associated with diabetics...anyone have more info on that?


----------



## RNprepper (Apr 5, 2014)

I think there are ways to come up with ways to keep insulin cool - lots of ideas here on past threads. I especially like the chest freezers that are converted to refrigerators and can run on solar. There are also small, compact fridges that don't use much power and can run off solar. I've seen some on youtube. The more difficult problem is getting enough insulin to store. What is the expiration date on your vials? Ask your pharmacist what the longest expiration dates are and see if there is a difference between brands. It may well be possible to store enough vials to rotate IF you can get them. And of course you will have to come up with a cool storage plan, but that is a nifty thing to have, anyway.


----------



## Old SF Guy (Dec 15, 2013)

Is there no natural/herbal remedies or things that will help? Insulin will eventually run out...what do you do then? Is it really just a live until its gone thing?

IT STARTING TO SOUND LIKE A "YOU MIGHT AS WELL KILL THEM IN THEIR SLEEP" thing and save the food for the folks who have a chance.


Sorry to be so direct but with all that is known about natural medicines is there none that can help with Diabetes?


----------



## RNprepper (Apr 5, 2014)

Old SF Guy said:


> Is there no natural/herbal remedies or things that will help? Insulin will eventually run out...what do you do then? Is it really just a live until its gone thing?
> 
> IT STARTING TO SOUND LIKE A "YOU MIGHT AS WELL KILL THEM IN THEIR SLEEP" thing and save the food for the folks who have a chance.
> 
> Sorry to be so direct but with all that is known about natural medicines is there none that can help with Diabetes?


Well, you have Byetta, which is basically a synthetic version of Gila Monster spit. But no one wants to kiss a Gila Monster. (Gila Monsters only eat once or twice a year, yet maintain steady blood glucose levels. It was discovered that an enzyme in their saliva is responsible for the glucose regulation, and a synthetic drug was created that works for humans.)

I am sure there are people who will claim that some natural herb or remedy can help with insulin dependent diabetics, but the fact of the matter is that when the body cannot make insulin, you simply need to have insulin. Insulin comes from animal products or from synthetics, but it is still insulin in some form or another. I'm not saying that there are not some sort of remedies that might help a pancreas that still has some cells that can produce insulin, but I am certainly not going to recommend that an insulin dependent diabetic start messing around on their own with such things. They could die. Perhaps there are naturopathic, medical endocrinologists who work with diabetic patients, and it would be an interesting research project to see if such experts are out there.

The very unfortunate truth is that insulin dependent diabetics are among the most vulnerable individuals when the power grid goes down or when the pharmacies run out of insulin.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

RNPrepper is right, there is a HUGE difference in Type 1 and Type 2 Diabetes. Without going into too much detail, Type 1 Diabetic's Pancreas simply do not produce insulin. Insulin IS the only way to stay alive. Yes, diet and fitness helps but without insulin there is not chance. Type 1 is often referred to as juvenile onset diabetes. Type 1 people did not necessarily cause their diabetes, it is simply a failure in an organ. Type 2 is often associated with weight and an unhealthy lifestyle, most often in older people. Big Difference in the two types of diabetes.

The stark reality for us is not refrigeration to keep insulin cool; if there is electricity or power, I'll find a way to get insulin (please refer to some of my posts regarding severed heads on a pike). But in a total long term grid down situation, pharmaceutical companies not being able to produce insulin, well Mrs Slippy and other Type1's are not long for this earth.


----------



## scramble4a5 (Nov 1, 2012)

To limit carbs perhaps start a garden with vegetables for edibles. If you can get extra insulin than by all means store it in a cool place to extend the shelf life. My son is Type 1 diabetic and this is an issue I have thought of as well.


----------



## scramble4a5 (Nov 1, 2012)

RNprepper said:


> Well, you have Byetta, which is basically a synthetic version of Gila Monster spit. But no one wants to kiss a Gila Monster. (Gila Monsters only eat once or twice a year, yet maintain steady blood glucose levels. It was discovered that an enzyme in their saliva is responsible for the glucose regulation, and a synthetic drug was created that works for humans.)
> 
> I am sure there are people who will claim that some natural herb or remedy can help with insulin dependent diabetics, but the fact of the matter is that when the body cannot make insulin, you simply need to have insulin. Insulin comes from animal products or from synthetics, but it is still insulin in some form or another. I'm not saying that there are not some sort of remedies that might help a pancreas that still has some cells that can produce insulin, but I am certainly not going to recommend that an insulin dependent diabetic start messing around on their own with such things. They could die. Perhaps there are naturopathic, medical endocrinologists who work with diabetic patients, and it would be an interesting research project to see if such experts are out there.
> 
> The very unfortunate truth is that insulin dependent diabetics are among the most vulnerable individuals when the power grid goes down or when the pharmacies run out of insulin.


Sad but true.


----------



## jimb1972 (Nov 12, 2012)

I would be looking into learning how to make insulin and stock piling the ingredients and knowledge necessary.


----------



## Kahlan (Sep 16, 2014)

jimb1972 said:


> I would be looking into learning how to make insulin and stock piling the ingredients and knowledge necessary.


Is this even possible? I'm overwhelmed at all the responses. You've given me a lot to look into. We do have a garden and I make sure he eats well and will continue to. In the meantime I will continue to stockpile and research and try to limit my worrying, though I doubt that will happen. Thanks all!


----------



## DerBiermeister (Aug 15, 2014)

Prepper Nurse said:


> Hi Kahlan! Welcome to the forum  Here's a link to a pdf from the American Diabetes Association for those with diabetes in an emergency situation (I'd paste the whole article but it's a pdf) http://www.diabetes.org/assets/pdfs...ical-advice-american-diabetes-association.pdf
> 
> The article highlights the importance of preventing infections wherever you can. So wearing good work gloves & closed shoes when doing yard work, steel toed workbooks when around sharp objects and tools, avoiding flood water which is almost always contaminated with fecal matter, chemicals, etc, and inspecting feet and hands regularly for cuts and wounds. Having lots of antibiotic ointment, raw unprocessed honey & saline for wounds, & lots of dressings.
> 
> ...


This is a GREAT topic for discussion and thank you Prepper Nurse for your excellent advice. I am a Type 2 and take Metformin. I know that in a SHTF scenario, my diet would probably improve greatly, and therefore lessen somewhat my dependence on the meds. But everything else you mentioned is SO important to stay on top of things -- thanks again.


----------



## DerBiermeister (Aug 15, 2014)

Old SF Guy said:


> Prepper Nurse and anyone else who may know...I have seen where certain herbs etc also provide some aid in maintaining the appropriate balance of insulin and blood sugar etc associated with diabetics...anyone have more info on that?


Cinnamon is very helpful.


----------



## jimb1972 (Nov 12, 2012)

Kahlan said:


> Is this even possible? I'm overwhelmed at all the responses. You've given me a lot to look into. We do have a garden and I make sure he eats well and will continue to. In the meantime I will continue to stockpile and research and try to limit my worrying, though I doubt that will happen. Thanks all!


Some scientist made it using pigs pancreas to keep his wife alive after the Japanese had conquered the area they lived in during WWII. I don't know how difficult it would be, but it has been done for an extended length of time under real world conditions. Never looked into it much myself since I don't have any diabetics close to me.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Making Human Insulin is difficult but not impossible. Difficult being the operative word.
Making human insulin - ABPI - Resources for Schools


----------



## Kahlan (Sep 16, 2014)

Slippy said:


> Making Human Insulin is difficult but not impossible. Difficult being the operative word.
> Making human insulin - ABPI - Resources for Schools


Wow! I consider myself a pretty smart and resourceful person but that may be beyond my skills. Bookmarking it and printing it though. Thanks!


----------



## jimb1972 (Nov 12, 2012)

I dont see many people being able to produce it with genetically modified bacteria, but some might be able to refine it from the pancreas of pigs or cattle, or child molesters.


----------

